# Honey and baking soda



## empericalbeauty (Oct 17, 2006)

I have this mask on right now and it tingles..not in a OMG MY FACE IS BURNING..more of a soft tingle..and I checked in the mirror..I dont see the huge bump that was near my hairline..its still there but not as noticeable! :




syched:: Just mix baking soad and honey and apply a thick paste to your face. The honey really moisturizes the skin so the baking soda shouldnt dry you out that much


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## fickledpink (Oct 17, 2006)

Cool! I love masks





Thanks for sharing


----------



## suzukigrrl (Oct 17, 2006)

Is this good for acne?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *suzukigrrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is this good for acne? yes. there is a remarkable difference in the size of the xits I had. some are completely dried and some are flaking off.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Oct 17, 2006)

wonderful!! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2006)

ooooooooooo!!! im going to try this tommrow night. thanks!


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 17, 2006)

What type of honey did you use?


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 17, 2006)

another question: did you use equal parts of both honey and baking soda?


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 17, 2006)

i really really need to try this.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 17, 2006)

I didnt do any measurement. I just mixed honey and baking soda together and I cant stop staring at my face. It has reduced my zits reasonably and the honey is a bonus.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 17, 2006)

Sounds interesting...stick - yet interesting. I think I'd like to try it. I don't think we have either honey or baking soda though.


----------



## christina.maria (Oct 17, 2006)

That sounds like a good idea! thanks &lt;3


----------



## Viviana (Oct 17, 2006)

thanks for sharing, i'm going to try it tonight!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2006)

how long do i leave it on for?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 17, 2006)

I left it for 30 - 45 minutes. It was really tingly..not bad tingly..but good tingly. I think you have to decide how long you want it on for depending on how bad your acne is. But I did it again this morning and took a shower so that the hot water could loosen my pores and lets just say I have been glowing!


----------



## nteichroeb (Oct 17, 2006)

Sounds great, I think I will try it too!


----------



## SierraWren (Oct 17, 2006)

I just love homemade masks. I'm going to try this one--thanks for sharing.


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 17, 2006)

thanks for the tip...ill have to try it


----------



## SumtingSweet (Oct 18, 2006)

I need to try this! I use baking soda as an exfoliant ad honey in my deep treatments but I never put them together. Genius...pure genius!


----------



## Anna (Oct 18, 2006)

so i tried this today. and it didnt really burn but it felt like it was drawing crap out of my pores.my skin doesnt look gorgeous it actually made me breakout MORE but i think its a good sign i feel like my pores are being deep cleaned. i may do it again tommrow because it seems to be gentle yet effective


----------



## Scorpi Oh (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## lilshortie (Oct 18, 2006)

ahh, thanx~


----------



## echanting (Oct 18, 2006)

thanks for sharing

I got to try it.


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, Emperical! You always share such good tips! I will have to give this a try especially since we have honey and baking soda!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 18, 2006)

thanks so much for the tip!! i'm definitely gonna try this. i'm ****ing fed up with my skin.


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks! I will try this out over the weekend


----------



## ayce (Oct 18, 2006)

thanks for sharing..i definitely need to try this one.


----------



## WhitneyF (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow, I'm glad it's working for you! I couldnâ€™t trust my goofy self to come up with a concoction to put on my skin.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 18, 2006)

I am now using it as an everyday wash. Sometimes I go a bit crazy and mix some cetaphil with it but so far so good. WOOOO!..I agree with bejb...later in the night I noticed one or two whiteheads that were formerly going to be cysts so I was definitely happy because I washed my face overnight with this mixture and this morning they all dried up.


----------



## SumtingSweet (Oct 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm ****ing fed up with my skin. You too girl? Me too. My skin is acting crazy lately



I wonder why this works so well...time to do some research!


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wonder why this works so well...time to do some research! Have a look at the Ingredients Sticky Thread under 'Naturally Derived Ingredients'




*This *link might be helpful for you.


----------



## SumtingSweet (Oct 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have a look at the Ingredients Sticky Thread under 'Naturally Derived Ingredients'




*This *link might be helpful for you.

Thank you



I'm testing the mask right now...and it's tingling!


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you



I'm testing the mask right now...and it's tingling! That's okay




Hope the mask works for you.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you



I'm testing the mask right now...and it's tingling! let us know your results! i hope it worked for you.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm glad you made this discovery, many here have spoken of the baking soda mask. I used it faithfully until I returned to the Buff Puff. Many members add it to their cleansers, yogurt, etc. Do a "search" of baking soda, you'll be surprised!


----------



## SumtingSweet (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow...it worked. I used it as a mask after I removeed my makeup with Pond's Cleansing Cream. I mixed equal parts in a bowl and slathered it on my damp face. It was a lot less sticky than I thought it was going to be because if the baking soda.

Well anyway I had a huge pimple on my cheek and a cluster of very small ones in the middle of my forehed (sound's gross righ? my skin is being bad



). The zit on my cheek dried up a lot and all of the pimples look a lot smaller and less red. And my face feels smooooth!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow...it worked. I used it as a mask after I removeed my makeup with Pond's Cleansing Cream. I mixed equal parts in a bowl and slathered it on my damp face. It was a lot less sticky than I thought it was going to be because if the baking soda. 
Well anyway I had a huge pimple on my cheek and a cluster of very small ones in the middle of my forehed (sound's gross righ? my skin is being bad



). The zit on my cheek dried up a lot and all of the pimples look a lot smaller and less red. And my face feels smooooth!

WOOHOO! I am so happy it worked for you too. I dont want t push my luck so i will be doing the mask 3 times a week.


----------



## LisaBoliaris (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice! ThanXx!


----------



## PlatinumGirl (Oct 20, 2006)

This sounds interesting. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## posterofagirl (Oct 20, 2006)

Sweet, I'll have to try this out. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow...it worked. I used it as a mask after I removeed my makeup with Pond's Cleansing Cream. I mixed equal parts in a bowl and slathered it on my damp face. It was a lot less sticky than I thought it was going to be because if the baking soda. 
Well anyway I had a huge pimple on my cheek and a cluster of very small ones in the middle of my forehed (sound's gross righ? my skin is being bad




). The zit on my cheek dried up a lot and all of the pimples look a lot smaller and less red. And my face feels smooooth!

yay! sounds good! keep us posted


----------



## posterofagirl (Oct 21, 2006)

AAAH I have this on my face right now and I can feel the tingle



.... SUCH an urge to itch. Just wondering though, how hard was this to get off? Also it was hard to get on and kinda pulled at my skin from the stickiness of the honey I guess.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *posterofagirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif AAAH I have this on my face right now and I can feel the tingle



.... SUCH an urge to itch. Just wondering though, how hard was this to get off? Also it was hard to get on and kinda pulled at my skin from the stickiness of the honey I guess. happened to me too. But guess what? it isnt hard at all to take off. just wash your face. the baking soda should act as an exfoliator. Let us know how it worked for you!


----------



## posterofagirl (Oct 21, 2006)

Hmm well that wasn't too hard to get off, thankfully. Did you leave your skin to breathe over night or did you put mosituriser on or anything? I can't wait to see if it's changed anything tomorrow.


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 21, 2006)

Got me honey and baking soda at the local albertsons today





I'm going to try this out over the weekend and report back with results!

Thanks again empericalbeauty!


----------



## SumtingSweet (Oct 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *posterofagirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmm well that wasn't too hard to get off, thankfully. Did you leave your skin to breathe over night or did you put mosituriser on or anything? I can't wait to see if it's changed anything tomorrow. When I did it I moisturized after. My face was so soft!


----------



## posterofagirl (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah, I decided to put my moisturiser on, my skin felt really dry and hurt



Now it feels super soft.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *posterofagirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, I decided to put my moisturiser on, my skin felt really dry and hurt



Now it feels super soft. Moisturizing afterwards is a must! because baking soda so yeah...moisturize def.


----------



## shivs (Oct 23, 2006)

k.. so i have it on. its REALLY thick and felt strange but cool when i put it on... now its kinda tingly, i have always used honey but never thought of baking soda. ill let you know how it truns out


----------



## rav3n (Oct 31, 2006)

I have used honey as a mask before and baking soda as an exfoliator, but never thought of mixing the two. Thanks for the tip! I will have to try it.


----------



## makeupchicky (Oct 31, 2006)

WOW. this sounds too good to be true. I need to give it a try. I tried the aspirin mask last night and it was ok...but nothing spectacular...I will just need to try this...waht kind of honey did you get? is it just the normal kind they sell at safeway?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *makeupchicky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW. this sounds too good to be true. I need to give it a try. I tried the aspirin mask last night and it was ok...but nothing spectacular...I will just need to try this...waht kind of honey did you get? is it just the normal kind they sell at safeway? yup. Any kind of honey will do.


----------



## Leony (Nov 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have this mask on right now and it tingles..not in a OMG MY FACE IS BURNING..more of a soft tingle..and I checked in the mirror..I dont see the huge bump that was near my hairline..its still there but not as noticeable! :



syched:: Just mix baking soad and honey and apply a thick paste to your face. The honey really moisturizes the skin so the baking soda shouldnt dry you out that much Thanks for the info!


----------



## tamtam777 (Nov 5, 2006)

I love homemade masks too! Gonna try this soon! Thanks!


----------



## jewele (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I tried this on Sunday, and I will be honest, I didn't feel any tingling and my face kind of looked the same afterwards.



I'm a little bit disappointed with this, I like homemade masks, and have used honey before, but this didn't do anything for me. I think I will try it one more time, but everything doesn't always work for everybody. For the people this does work for..........right on!!!!. Easy and cheap beauty info is the best!!!


----------



## wideeyedyoungun (Nov 21, 2006)

It didn't irritate your skin to leave the baking soda on for that long?


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 9, 2007)

sounds good ..i will try it


----------



## wendy29 (Feb 9, 2007)

I mix honey, baking soda or aspirin and green tea powder!

its reeeeally good!!!


----------



## Sparko (Apr 9, 2007)

i've got a thing against using honey on ANYTHING (no offense to any of you of course!)

i was wondering, what else could be mixed with baking soda?


----------



## COzawa (Apr 9, 2007)

This has fantastic cleansing and antibacterial properties! Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Miss World (Apr 9, 2007)

thanks for the tip


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 9, 2007)

I am going to try this mask, thanks=)


----------



## katrosier (Apr 9, 2007)

Can I use this on dry skin? I don't have acne , just some enlarged pores on my cheeks.


----------



## Gvieve (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm getting ready to go and do this now! Thanks Empirical


----------



## mandyx05 (Apr 10, 2007)

Cool, that sounds like something I'll have to try!


----------



## icecookies (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks


----------



## cracka (Apr 11, 2007)

I tried this last night

I didn't really feel any tingling but I did feel the need to itch I think it was because the mask was sliding down my neck.


----------



## GuessWho (Apr 11, 2007)

thank you for the tip..


----------



## Kathy (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for the tip! I love these concoctions you create!! lol...


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 11, 2007)

I've tried the mask several times, and like it a lot!

I was a bit skeptical in the beginning too, thinking how icky it would be to put honey on my face, but it's actually not that bad. Plus it's really easy to take off too!

I think it's beneficial especially for people with dry skin, because honey moisturizes. For those of you who don't like using honey, I just mix baking soda to my regular cleanser (netrogena Deep clean invigorating cleanser/mask)sometimes, and that works fine too.


----------



## rushgirl86 (Apr 11, 2007)

I always use baking soda as a scrub and honey alone as a mask, never thought to mix the two. lol Thanks for the info, I'ma have to try it!


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 11, 2007)

lol this sounds oddly painful! maybe just reading baking soda...but i willing to try it

i'm*


----------



## farris2 (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks! It sounds wonderful!


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I left it for 30 - 45 minutes. It was really tingly..not bad tingly..but good tingly. I think you have to decide how long you want it on for depending on how bad your acne is. But I did it again this morning and took a shower so that the hot water could loosen my pores and lets just say I have been glowing! Hi there, empiricalbeauty!
How long did the "glowing" effect last?


----------



## gabyk (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm using honey, baking soda and a splash of apple cider vinegar as a face and body scrub. It's great!


----------



## lladyrain (Jul 31, 2007)

Just honey on my face makes it rough, and worse off than before putting any honey on my skin! Anyone knows why?


----------



## gabyk (Jul 31, 2007)

It may not be pure honey


----------



## Miss_Michelle (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for sharing- I will be giving this tip a try later this evening...thanks again


----------



## rehnuma (Aug 13, 2007)

i wanna try it on.. i got a huge xit on ma cheek... i have honey but cant find baking soda.. gotta ask mum in da mornin!


----------



## LOVEBIRDS (Aug 14, 2007)

Sounds good, i'm going to try it.


----------



## rehnuma (Aug 14, 2007)

m putting it on.. does it smell milky? .. my pack smells quite milky and i added rose water with it..... it kinda tingles... like a fizz on ma face...


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rehnuma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif m putting it on.. does it smell milky? .. my pack smells quite milky and i added rose water with it..... it kinda tingles... like a fizz on ma face... Great idea adding rose water to it. I havent done this mask in a while but I might do it tonight and add rose water.


----------



## rice (Aug 17, 2007)

i love homemade masks, i've tried baking soda on its own but never with honey. thanks for the tip


----------



## starl (Aug 24, 2012)

*i started using that mask 2 days from now and it really works for my skin *



*. i just want to ask if " how often can i apply on my face,?"*


----------

